# My Baby Goat With Different Coloured Horns



## LuckyGirl17 (Jan 12, 2012)

This is my goat Loui, he is a Boer cross and is one month old. he has one brown horn and one white horn :laugh: these pics start from day one to a month of age :leap:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

It may just be my computer, but I don't see any pictures? :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah...there are no pics attached. :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No pics here either...


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Where are the pics?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^Same here


----------



## LuckyGirl17 (Jan 12, 2012)

sorry it diddnt work!! the pics are too big. does anyone know how to make them less KB's?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Go to photobucket.com and you will have to make an account it is free. But then load it there and resize it. The website is a little slow so it will take loike 5 minutes to do but that is how I do all my pictures.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I use Picasa, which I can use with my Google account.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I use tinypic.com, it gives you a url to use.


----------



## LuckyGirl17 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Guys!!! :greengrin:


----------



## LuckyGirl17 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry if they are crap photos


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What an ADORABLE baby!  That's funny that he's pure white and has different colored horns.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

He's really cute! Lol, can't wait to see what his horns will look like when he's older :laugh:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

OH HOW CUTE IS HE!!?!?!?!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...he looks like a little lamb!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's adorable


----------



## LuckyGirl17 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks peeps your all so nice  haha and yeah, everybody thinks hes a lamb when they first see him! Is there any goat genius's out there who know what breed he is? he came from a farm with a mixed herd, with boers and other meet breeds. i know hes a mixed but does anyone know what breeds are in him? Thanks


----------

